# Two More Sponsors for Ryley's Run



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Two more sponsors have added their names to the list for Ryley's Run in June. Milkbone and Frosty Paws have both committed to supporting the run. Frosty Paws is thinking of setting up a table and Milkbone is sending sample packages and coupons. So happy to have them on board


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats great Donna.... Your doing a great job...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Thats great Donna.... Your doing a great job...


Mary, I am so happy about these two sponsors. I really am. I was hoping that Frosty Paws would sponsor and of course, one of Brinkley's favorite treats are her Milkbones, as I am sure they are for other dogs. Keeps the tartar off her teeth big time as you can see in her Jack Nicholson photo. LMAOOO!!!!!: :


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go Donna!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am so thrilled with this. Of course Purina is on board. They joined us last year as the first and they are sticking with this. We have Pedigree on board, Honest Kitchen is on board, waiting to confirm with Innova. And then we have some toy companies on board, as well as Drs. Foster and Smith. Dog Fancy sent some gift certificates and they are doing a story on the runs. So its really shaping up quite nicely.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent news! WTG! I'm glad you're continuing to get support. Very good news indeed.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope you get to meet Marcia! She just seems like a wonderful person. I just received my Dog Fancy Magazine and I really like it so far.

Congrats Donna! Way to go!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Kimm said:


> I sure hope you get to meet Marcia! She just seems like a wonderful person. I just received my Dog Fancy Magazine and I really like it so far.
> 
> Congrats Donna! Way to go!!!


Thanks Kim; but you are chalking up sponsors too and for that I thank you.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yay!!!! That's great news!!! I can't wait to get home and tell Jester! He will be thrilled!!!! He'll be hoping for free samples you know!!! Nice job!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great news,congratulation on all the hard work!!.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Yay!!!! That's great news!!! I can't wait to get home and tell Jester! He will be thrilled!!!! He'll be hoping for free samples you know!!! Nice job!!


Lots of samples for the Jester and for the dogs. And in the Frosty Paws, both the original and peanut butter flavor. So that will be awesome. Brinks love the peanut butter one.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

WOW! Very cool! Maybe we should see if we can get Porsche to sponsor and give away some samples ... dogs like car rides, right?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

flamingo_sandy said:


> WOW! Very cool! Maybe we should see if we can get Porsche to sponsor and give away some samples ... dogs like car rides, right?


LOL!!! You are way too funny. Sure go ahead and contact them Sandy. I dare you. LOL!!! And if you dont make it to the race, I will know they had you committed. LOL!!! Just kidding.: : :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sounds like it's going to be a great time! I wish I could go


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Sounds like it's going to be a great time! I wish I could go


Well we have two people that are coming down from Ontario. You should think about hitching a ride. LOL!!!! They came last year and are coming back.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Do you know where they're coming from in Ontario? Not sure if I have enough money for a vacation...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Do you know where they're coming from in Ontario? Not sure if I have enough money for a vacation...


I am not sure what part, but I will let you know.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Okie dokie. I'll see what I can do. There's so much time I have to book off from work this summer, not sure if work will let me do it lol

I have a lot of car shows to do this summer. I know I have one on the 17th of June that I absolutely have to do, not sure if she'll give me two weekends off in a row.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well I guess the other dog food companies are taking notice of Ryley's Run now. We had Purina from the start. Now Honest Kitchen wants a logo, and Nutro had joined as a sponsor. NOW we have Canidae and Innova is considering being a sponsor. So it certainly looks like we have their blessings. It will be a nice goodie bag this year with all the samples and coupons for the food and treats. Along with Frosty Paws and along Milkbone, some may need a uhaul to get it all home. LOL!!!:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! This is wonderful news! I sure hope Canidae gives a sample of the Plantium or Lamb formula! That's what we are presently using. Oh, and Honest Kitchen, Verve!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How wonderful you are getting so many sponsers. That is fantastic Donna! This will be such an amazing event. You have done so much to get this off the ground and it will be a HUGE success. Congrats to you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish you could fly out Janis. I'd love to meet you! If you win another guitar, just think, you could bring it home with you!!!


----------

